# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  با این شرایط آیا رفتن به مدرسه ارزش داره؟

## maryam.b

سلام...راجع به موضوعی راهنمایی میخوام ازتون...من سال گذشته زیست و ریاضی را به طور کامل کلاس رفتم و از لحاظ آموزش مشکلی ندارم...فیزیکم الان دارم کلاس میرم و راضیم...تیزهوشان درس میخونم ولی خو اصلا از معلما راضی نیستم از اول تابستون مدرسه رفتم ولی فکر نمیکنم فایده چندانی داشته واسم به خصوص که مدرسه سخت گیره و خو تو طول سال حتی اگه بخوام اختصاصی هارو برم ولی عمومی نه امکانش نیست...حالا نمیدونم با این شرایط مدرسه برم در صورتی که همه مطالب تکراریه یا کلا خونه بمونم و یا درس هایی مثل شیمی و ادبیات کلاس برم...؟...ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## artim

> سلام...راجع به موضوعی راهنمایی میخوام ازتون...من سال گذشته زیست و ریاضی را به طور کامل کلاس رفتم و از لحاظ آموزش مشکلی ندارم...فیزیکم الان دارم کلاس میرم و راضیم...تیزهوشان درس میخونم ولی خو اصلا از معلما راضی نیستم از اول تابستون مدرسه رفتم ولی فکر نمیکنم فایده چندانی داشته واسم به خصوص که مدرسه سخت گیره و خو تو طول سال حتی اگه بخوام اختصاصی هارو برم ولی عمومی نه امکانش نیست...حالا نمیدونم با این شرایط مدرسه برم در صورتی که همه مطالب تکراریه یا کلا خونه بمونم و یا درس هایی مثل شیمی و ادبیات کلاس برم...؟...ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


کلاس وقت گیره تنها درصورتی که یک درس رو متوجه نمیشی با کتاب و جزوه و.... کلاس توصیه میشه

----------


## maryam.b

UP

----------


## reyhane

جو مدرسه طوریه برا بعضیا باعث میشه خوب بخونن برا بعضیا نه
برا من که عکس نتیجه داد این یه سال خونه موندم خیالم راحت بود و خوب خوندم 
بستگی به خود فرد داره
خونه میمونه واقعا درس بخونه و الکی وقتشو هدر نده

----------


## khaan

مدرسه مخالفم. کتاب بگیر تو خونه بخون و تست بزن موفق تر میشی

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

واقعا واس من سواله شماهایی ک تیزهوشان میخونین تا جایی ک ما شنیدیم میگن بهترین دبیرا واس 

تیزهوشانی هاست مینالین بعد ما باید چی بگیم؟

دبیر نیست ک ماشاالله...کیفیت کلاسام منفی.ما چی میکشیــــــــــــم با این مدارس

ننالین از دبیراتون یک جلسه سر کلاسای ما بشینین بعد میفهمین چ دبیرای گلی داشتین

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

واقعا واس من سواله شماهایی ک تیزهوشان میخونین تا جایی ک ما شنیدیم میگن بهترین دبیرا واس 

تیزهوشانی هاست مینالین بعد ما باید چی بگیم؟

دبیر نیست ک ماشاالله...کیفیت کلاسام منفی.ما چی میکشیــــــــــــم با این مدارس

ننالین از دبیراتون یک جلسه سر کلاسای ما بشینین بعد میفهمین چ دبیرای گلی داشتین

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> واقعا واس من سواله شماهایی ک تیزهوشان میخونین تا جایی ک ما شنیدیم میگن بهترین دبیرا واس 
> 
> تیزهوشانی هاست مینالین بعد ما باید چی بگیم؟
> 
> دبیر نیست ک ماشاالله...کیفیت کلاسام منفی.ما چی میکشیــــــــــــم با این مدارس
> 
> ننالین از دبیراتون یک جلسه سر کلاسای ما بشینین بعد میفهمین چ دبیرای گلی داشتین


والا بخدا
من سر کلاس درس مرس گوش نمیدم یا درحال خوابیدنم یا تست از جای دیگه
یه بارم اومدم گوش بدم شاید مفید باشه دیدم دبیر داره غلط درس میده!! بعد هر غلط یادش میفته تصحیحش میکنه!! کنکوری ایم خیر سرمون!

----------

